# Splitting a turned pilaster



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

I turned a decorative column for the fire place pilaster and now need to split it in half. I currently do not have a band saw so will need to either split it by hand with a hand saw or use my table saw with some sort of jig. Any suggestions. The column is only thirteen inches long and is 2 3/4 inches in diameter.

Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Does it have any square faces left on it?

A picture would be helpful. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the ends aren't to be visible, you can make a simple guide jig consisting of a piece of any substrate 2.75" x 3/4" with ends 2.75" at a width to set the center of the turning half way from the fence. The guide would be like this ] brad nailed or screwed to the ends. Guide it through the cut. As thick as it is, you may want to make a few blade height passes. When figuring the distance, consider the blade thickness when setting the distance. The end caps can be the exact distance to the left side of the blade...if your fence is to the right of the blade.

.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd suggest C-man's idea.

For future reference, The guy who did my kitchen had to turn a few pieces then split them. What he did was split them before he turned them, then glued them back together with a sheet of paper between the pieces. When he was finished, he split them apart and the paper tore right down the center leaving two perfectly identical halves. I watched him do it. Took one solid whack with a chisel and the two halves peeled apart.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Itchytoe said:


> I'd suggest C-man's idea.
> 
> For future reference, The guy who did my kitchen had to turn a few pieces then split them. What he did was split them before he turned them, then glued them back together with a sheet of paper between the pieces. When he was finished, he split them apart and the paper tore right down the center leaving two perfectly identical halves. I watched him do it. Took one solid whack with a chisel and the two halves peeled apart.


Man, sometimes the simplest things reek of genius.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Twenty-twenty hindsight will play well in the future because I did not leave the ends square :blink: and after reading Itchytoe's comments I had seen that trick before. But for this I will instance of not being able to think ahead ten minutes I will take cabinetman's advice and build a one time jig.

I see more turned then split columns in my future (for a kitchen island) and hopefully I will remember to use the wax paper trick.

After the jig is made I will post pictures.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Jig to hold column for when sawn on the table saw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

EWerner said:


> Jig to hold column for when sawn on the table saw.


I would make the jig the same height as the turning. After the cut you want it to fall away, just as if you were ripping a board. You don't want part of the jig in tack after the subject piece is cut through. As short as the subject piece is, that jig will work fine. For longer pieces I would make a bottom out of anything, i.e., 1/4" ply, so it would have a good ride on the table after leaving the blade.








 







.


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks and good point. I do have the turning screwed onto the jig on both ends so they are one. Will be splitting it tonight after work.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd use 4 screws total*

2 at each end of the piece that remains in the jig to prevent rotation, none in the off fall. I'd cut almost 1/2 way through, flip the piece end for end, and then cut almost 1/2 way through on the other side, then finish with a hand saw.  bill


----------



## jlmarta (Jul 29, 2012)

EWerner said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. Twenty-twenty hindsight will play well in the future because I did not leave the ends square :blink: and after reading Itchytoe's comments I had seen that trick before. But for this I will instance of not being able to think ahead ten minutes I will take cabinetman's advice and build a one time jig.
> 
> I see more turned then split columns in my future (for a kitchen island) and hopefully I will remember to use the wax paper trick.
> 
> After the jig is made I will post pictures.


Uh, I don't think you're gonna want to use wax paper. Glue won't stick to it. I use a brown paper bag and just sand off the leftover paper.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 18, 2012)

I just want to repeat it. *NOT* waxed paper Brown kraft paper. if you're gluing up blocks, you don't have to pre-split, then glue back together. Just glue the paper up with blocks. Just make sure paper is midline and you're balanced on each side of it.


----------

